# I.D.



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Anyone know what this is?



















I think I knowâ€¦

.


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like a little baby bass :-?

http://whaticaught.com/Summer_2007/04MFB_5295.JPG


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

It is a juvenile bass. By the dark lateral line and the dorsal I would say Largemouth. The thing that doesn't look right is the tail fin. That coloring in juveniles is usually found in Smallmouth. Hybrid?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

its a small mouth i cought some about that size this year.... and lost my new rod and real to a carp set the pole down for a second and next thing i new it was gone.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

then how'd you know it was a carp?


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Is that crushed coral substarte? You shouldn't keep that poor thing in a tank with that.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

casuse there were abunch at the top of the water and we were useing corn. Dead give away carp love corn.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

yes they do :wink:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

FishandFire said:


> It is a juvenile bass. By the dark lateral line and the dorsal I would say Largemouth. The thing that doesn't look right is the tail fin. That coloring in juveniles is usually found in Smallmouth. Hybrid?


Thatâ€™s what I was thinking. I have never seen a largemouth with a bright yellow tailâ€¦

And yes its crushed coralâ€¦ The fish is fine, and is back in the lakeâ€¦

.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> Location: Albuquerque
> 
> PostPosted: Fri Aug 22, 2008 2:05 pm Post subject: Reply with quote Report post
> its a small mouth i cought some about that size this year


 no its a large mouth small mouths bass are more of a bronze color and have red eyes. did you buy that fish in a pet store?CICHLUDED


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

No...

It was wild caught.....(throw net)...

.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, a knowledgable friend of mine feels sure it is a spotted bass.

Kevin
(I have no idea myself)


----------

